# our well newish lad our uk amha bred boy



## crazyponies (Dec 15, 2011)

this is our british bred AMHA colt rising 3 yrs old


----------



## chandab (Dec 15, 2011)

Very handsome.


----------



## supaspot (Dec 15, 2011)

lovely boy , whats his breeding ?


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 15, 2011)

there's no picture.


----------



## chandab (Dec 15, 2011)

Raine Ranch Minis said:


> there's no picture.


there was earlier, wonder what happened.


----------



## crazyponies (Dec 16, 2011)

sorry not sure what happened to the pics of him, think its there again now






hes by : *little kings double extasy* (alvadars double destiny x little kings buckaroo extasy)

dam is : *luckyfour rebels miss showbiz* daughter of sid rebel (full sister to lf rebels chasin rainbows)






both champions in american and uk


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 17, 2011)

congrats on your handsome guy


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 18, 2011)

WOW he is handsome!!!!!!


----------



## REO (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## supaspot (Dec 21, 2011)

crazyponies said:


> sorry not sure what happened to the pics of him, think its there again now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice !!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 23, 2011)

very nice ,,congrats..........


----------

